# 2014 X5 35d - Chain tensioner issues



## BorzoneDad (Aug 6, 2020)

Starting this new thread to see if anyone has experienced issues with loud rattling noise from passenger side of motor. The sound is louder when engine is cold but remains even at operating temperature. Started at about 105,000 miles. Car has 111,000 miles now and sound is getting louder. No codes are displayed, no changes in performance, fuel consumption or oil consumption. All maintenance done by the book by dealer. Had car checked by dealer and two trustworthy independent BMW repair shops. Dealer said it could not diagnose the issue and quoted $3,000 to open up engine and investigate. First repair shop said the same. Last repair shop said they believe it is likely the chain tensioner and related assembly but could not be certain until the get to look inside motor. Quoted $2,000 to start with investigation. I have to keep this car and will likely go forward with last repair shop. Does anyone on this forum have any information on this or had similar experience? 
Thank you


----------



## Doug Huffman (Apr 25, 2015)

I do not recall having heard previously of chain tensioner issues with my X5 35d.

https://www.newtis.info/tisv2/a/en/...air-manuals/11-engine/11-31-camshaft/8Jyvq0tJ

https://www.newtis.info/tisv2/a/en/...air-manuals/11-engine/11-31-camshaft/8Jzd5XAn

A search with my NOT-G00gle search engine for bmw+m57tu+tensioner+chain+timing returned ZERO relevant hits.


----------



## n1das (Jul 22, 2013)

I haven't heard of any chain tensioner issues with the *M57 *in the E70 *X5 35d*. The chain and tensioner in my '12 X5 35d's engine has never been touched at only 246k miles and climbing.

I haven't heard of any chain tensioner issues with the *N57 *in the F15 *X5 35d*. My 2014 *535dx *with the *N57 *engine is only at 145k miles so I'm watching this thread with interest.


----------



## DI54 (Aug 7, 2017)

We're at 119K on our 2016 X5d, and have not noticed any unusual sound coming from the chain tensioner. I thought these inline 6 diesel are almost bullet proof when it comes to reliability and tensioner chain issues.


----------



## Doug Huffman (Apr 25, 2015)

Back in 2000 Y2K I had a VW NB TDI and was just learning the technology, and that that TDI then had an 80K mile timing belt. 

My awareness was heightened when I heard that an ex-coworker***8217;s HONDA had broken its timing chain and trashed the engine (female engineer).

It was a marginal relief when the TB change interval went to 100K miles - BUT NOT 110K miles. I believe that the standard deviation was very narrow, very high quality data.


----------



## Aaroncstat (Feb 21, 2021)

BorzoneDad said:


> Starting this new thread to see if anyone has experienced issues with loud rattling noise from passenger side of motor. The sound is louder when engine is cold but remains even at operating temperature. Started at about 105,000 miles. Car has 111,000 miles now and sound is getting louder. No codes are displayed, no changes in performance, fuel consumption or oil consumption. All maintenance done by the book by dealer. Had car checked by dealer and two trustworthy independent BMW repair shops. Dealer said it could not diagnose the issue and quoted $3,000 to open up engine and investigate. First repair shop said the same. Last repair shop said they believe it is likely the chain tensioner and related assembly but could not be certain until the get to look inside motor. Quoted $2,000 to start with investigation. I have to keep this car and will likely go forward with last repair shop. Does anyone on this forum have any information on this or had similar experience?
> Thank you


Any resolve to this? I'm facing the exact same thing.


----------



## Doug Huffman (Apr 25, 2015)

Aaroncstat said:


> Any resolve to this? I'm facing the exact same thing.


OPie never came back. Only OPie described his problem. No one else has experienced THAT as a problem.

What ‘thing’ are you facing. Start your own thread to catch more and more helpful eyes.


----------

